# Selling a '99 Alty!!



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, I'm selling a 1999 Altima GXE, white, grey interior, all the gxe options(power windows, locks, etc) aftermarket speakers and 10"sub w/ amp, XM antenna....I'm in College Station, Texas(Near Houston)...looking for $6,700..post here if interested or email me at [email protected]


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

wrong section
post this in the classifieds


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No need to cross post in several different forums.


----------

